# About to jump in...



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok. I am just about to finally jump in and hack my DTivos. I got PVTnet and Instantcake sitting in front of me. I am sooo freaking out now because my wife will KILL me in a heartbeat if it dies because of the upgrading.

But a few really stupid questions.
What is "Slices"? And is it Vista friendly? I know must have the DST fix.
Finally, I found a website, http://www.weethet.nl, that walks you through the upgrade. Is this basically it?
Any other web walk-through recommendations?

The models are three identical DirecTV Samsung 40-80


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

PTVnet is a commercial product with it's own forum http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sven_kirk said:


> Ok. I am just about to finally jump in and hack my DTivos. I got PVTnet and Instantcake sitting in front of me. I am sooo freaking out now because my wife will KILL me in a heartbeat if it dies because of the upgrading.
> 
> But a few really stupid questions.
> What is "Slices"? And is it Vista friendly? I know must have the DST fix.
> ...


The information at weethet is relatively old, and in your case, isn't relevant since you've already chosen PTVnet and InstantCake as the method for upgrading your unit.

You best bet (as always) is to start with the instructions which are published on our support forums and also linked in the README which came with the software.

Here are some links:

PTVnet Instructions

InstantCake Instructions

DVRupgrade Support forums for DIY Software

You may want to review that information and if you have additional questions, use our forums vs TiVo Community since folks here use a variety of different methods to upgrade their TiVo units and may not be as familiar with the products we provide.

Thx for your support,
Lou


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks to all the posters above. I am just a little(very) antsy. I have been reading the instructions over and over, just to make sure I wouldn't kill it.

*But,* now that I am about to start with the PVTnet, I've read about the Zipper.
Is Either version better/worse, or the same?
Am I just limited to those few usb adapters? I've seen a thread somewhere on this site, that there are a large amount of ethernet adapters available for use.

Found it. A partial list anyway.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4477488#post4477488


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

sven_kirk said:


> Thanks to all the posters above. I am just a little(very) antsy. I have been reading the instructions over and over, just to make sure I wouldn't kill it.


That is why you do not do anything on the original drive.


----------

